# Hardware for Jewelry, Sewing or Tackle Boxes



## fustyducker (May 31, 2014)

Anyone know of a source for the brass bars use to make up cantilevered trays that pull up and out, like in a tackle box? Also need shoulders screws to act as a bearing for the bars. The pix shows an example of same in a jewelry box; note the side opening trays. I've looked everywhere and found absolutely nothing, don't even know what these things are properly called! Sure I could make some up out of brass bar or sheet stock but I would much rather grab something stock of the shelf and spend my time makin' sawdust…


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I think I saw something like that in the Lee Valley hardware catalogue. I think they were for a sewing box, but its really the same application.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't know about brass bar stock, but here's the hinge mechanism from Rockler


----------



## benchguy (May 10, 2017)

Hey fustyduster,

I'd like to get the plans to that Jewelry box. Does anyone know where those plans are or where I could find plans for one like it (with the lift trays).


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Fusty.

Point me to the plans as well.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

No, but they can be done with hardwood.


----------



## benchguy (May 10, 2017)

Nice, and thank you but I'm looking more toward the Jewelry box look vs. the tackle/sewing box version.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Try the word "cantilever" in your search


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Brass strips are available at mcmaster.com. . .

m


----------



## benchguy (May 10, 2017)

Just brass strip stock or the mfg hinges? Is there a type of hinge I should search for? "Strap" hinges brings up the gate type hinge.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

You do not want hinges, you do want pieces of brass bar stock. Cut it to length, drill the holes and countersink for brass screws. That is how I made the bars for the drawer lift mechanism in this jewelry box. I made a simple jig to round the ends of the bars. I took a scrap piece of 1/2" baltic birch plywood and inserted a pin that was the diameter of the hole in the wood spaced 1/2 of the width of the bar stock away from the edge. With the bar stock placed over the pin the edge of the stock would be parallel to and exactly along the edge of the plywood. I then clamped the jig to the table of my vertical belt sander with the edge right at the belt. Slowly pivoting the piece around the pin gives a perfectly rounded end. Cleanup with some fine grit sandpaper and a bit of buffing gave a great finish to the bars. I got my bar stock from onlinemetals.com. I have used them in the past and they have a great selection, good prices, and rapid shipping.


----------



## benchguy (May 10, 2017)

Well, Kazooman, what can I say, between your explanation and the pictures, I'm impressed, really. Do you have a website, sell on line? Thanks for responding.


----------

